# Winnings from Camacho Event



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I won this awesome ashtray, and like Troy likes to call it a trip to Camacho Camp around Feb


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! That is BEAUTIFUL Frank! Nice win there, no doubt! Man, how sweet is that? :dribble:

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That is an absolutely awesome ashtray Frank! I'd love to have one of those, but of course I would never want to sully it with ashes. Great score brother!

:biggrin:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Dude, that is sweet. A trip to Camp Camacho would be pretty damn cool as well! Awesome!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats SOB is heavy too! It pays to be lucky instead of good sometimes LOL


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Thats SOB is heavy too! It pays to be lucky instead of good sometimes LOL


That's my mantra!! That's also a sweet friggin ashtray! Get three more and you've got a set of hubcaps


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That thing is manly!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice tray there Frank---Nice!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Frank...thats some prize...very very nice. almost dont want to use it...just sit and look.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

That is awesome Frank! Such an amazing ashtray!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful ashtray!!


----------

